# Any hope here ???



## mikeinct (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi guys I'm new here..great site...love the gallery...& all the useful info...I've been collectng parts & computers just a few weeks now...So If you learn this craft & learn it fairly well...I can get maybe one old computer a day , say seven a week. 7 seven....It is possible to hope for 3 to four grams of gold from better older models??...I'm figuring this hobby has to pay 100 bucks a week or it is just a hobby.feel free to agree or disaggre please discuss.something to do...TIA..the new guy...mike in ct


----------



## butcher (Mar 22, 2009)

would not look at electronics to make money, but it is good to learn the principles, there is very little gold in electronic parts, you have to process an awful lot of them for a little amount of metals, best hope with them on a small scale is to break even in dollars. i dont know any rich miners they are hard workers for what they do aquire.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah I agree with butcher... I have collected about 3 kg of gold plated pins from computer scrap. They look beautifull in sunshine as they are all covered in gold there is no solder or silver parts on them as I clip that out and keeping gold plated parts of pins only. There is awfull lot of work to get say kilo of them or pound and even if they look nice and promising they are gold plated only. That plating is very thin so there will not be much of gold from them. Some people making profit but they are doing this on lagre scale several hundred kilos of boards a week. And naother thing is that they are recovering silver, copper and aluminium and I can say that most of their profit is comming from those three metals not from gold. Collecting gold from escrap like you are talking sound good but if you will break down computer, extract gold from it and compare that with cost of chemicals and your time you spend doing it you can make much much more in your regular job. In here where minimum wage is 8.75 and for example I have 11e per hour /15USD/ all my refining or recycling is pure hobby. There is gold at the end of the tunnel but so far away....
In other word I am addicted to it so I am breaking computers and hoarding all what has some value and saving that gold as I can say that I have that gold for free /minus my time and work invested/....


----------



## butcher (Mar 26, 2009)

You will get gold for it on small scale and it is very rewarding to see all the hard work in that heavy beutiful yellow metal.
But for me it is the education that is so valuble.
Once you learn the electronic recovery and refining side of it, then moving on to higher grades of scrap, like karat or dental gold) if purchased when metals spot is low, and refined then sold when spot raises should be profitable, (or saved till our money has lost its value to buy bread with in hard times), and the education you get from the electronic recovery and refining should help here, because you are dealing with most all of the metals in solutions and learn how to deal with each of them.
the education is the real value,
so far I am not sure I have even broke even dollar wise, but feel very rich with what I have learned, and all of the Great people I have met on this forum, although I don't know what they look like or who they are, I feel that I know them in a way and feel they are a good group and friends.
maybe someday we will all be rich, but may still be poor dollar wise?
heck unless they bury me in a gold mine I'll probably not have all that much gold anyway.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 27, 2009)

well said butcher. A friend said to me once: "If you want to make a million dollars, you have to work on something that will make you a million dollars." I don't see working with e scrap being anything but a hobby for us when done on a small scale but it is rewarding to see that gold foil glitter in the filter and that brown mud drop out of solution.


----------

